# WA: looking for a boer buck



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Or buckling who can breed my 2 young does this year. Not "show" but quality/healthy. I'm in snohomish co. And I have 250. Is that even possible?
Thanks!


----------



## bodhransong (Jul 10, 2013)

you have 250 does? there is a meat herd over here in Montana, but this is 500 miles from you I bet. pretty sure they've got some lovely boers (with a buck farm not far from me, in Arlee). Smokeridge.net


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmmm.... I'll let you know if I think of anyone in your area that could have a nice buck for sale for around $250.  

No one comes to mind at the moment... but I'll think about it! 

Have you checked craigslist?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You can get coverage for less than 250 on two does & not have to feed him.
Honestly I wouldn't buy a buck for only two girls.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I know what you mean...but my last WADDL testing was 2011, so that means paying for testing the herd again before, and then buck service fees... It begins to ad up...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It does add up, but we do yearly testing, and most people are going to want a tested goat- some may ok just testing the two -you'd just have to talk to them. At the same time I'm sure you'd want the buck to be tested as well if your's are clear. Yes you could check CL like mentioned. 
I'm not sure how close port orchard is but if you want to pm me I could give you the name of a lady that has a buck- I believe she went ahead and registered him FB w/ usbga


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ahh, I found you again  there's a new post titled AZ boer herd (w/o looking back I think that was the thread title) she is actually here in WA and has goats for sale.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I was just looking at this thread, and I realized you were both in Washington!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/herd-4-boer-goats-153392/#post1480724


----------

